# Dorico 1.2 released now



## stigc56 (Dec 5, 2017)

Now with percussion notation, cue notes and .......


----------



## JPComposer (Dec 5, 2017)

Would have been nice to have some control over note velocity by now, but overall, I like it.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like it's getting better and better!


----------

